# Stacked macro photograph of a fruit fly



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Ewww gross, I love it!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

wow! who knew a tiny bug could be soo cool looking.

Thank you for sharing :-D i love it!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks all!

EC


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

beautiful picture but have to admit it creeps me out just a tad lol


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

zoo minsi said:


> beautiful picture but have to admit it creeps me out just a tad lol


Then my work is done! :red_mouth

EC


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

